# Morning Sketchs.



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Well as it topic says I'm currently in the process of entering a major drawing competition In 3 months I can start my major piece and have 12 months to complete it I came second last year so hoping for first this year! so as warm up I do a 45 minute sketch every morning!

This mornings sketch, Salvador Dali - Charcoal.









Depending on the popularity of this thread I'll keep it updated regularly.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

nice! i hope you keep posting the progress.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Really nice. I'd be happy to see updates 
The drawing contest sounds neat too. Good luck in it.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude, you have talent. Keep us updated.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated indeed 
Spent a little more then 45mins on this one, was about an hour and half I got a little to into it 

Charcoal of course.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the skull


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

I love charcoal. Your art is wonderful, the skull looks really smooth.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

ConfusedMuse said:


> I love charcoal. Your art is wonderful, the skull looks really smooth.


Charcoal is one of the best mediums, it's just really messy to work with  Funny how you have and edgar signature was going to do a raven tomorrow cause I was reading it last night!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

This is really good. I feel jealousy rearing its ugly head.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I like it. I've never heard of drawing being so competitive, haha.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

contranigma said:


> I like it. I've never heard of drawing being so competitive, haha.


Well it gets that way when the prize is 25 thousand, somewhere around that.

This mornings efforts, Tattoo for someone.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

^^Really amazing drawing


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

!!!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Not a sketch but a piece for someone thats in progess.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Those are some really awesome drawings. I'd love to get into pencil style art but I honestly don't know how to get into it - like, where to start or anything! :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. Nice.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Best way to start is to just draw  the more you draw the better you will get


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

kesker said:


> This is really good. I feel jealousy rearing its ugly head.


I know, haha. Man, you're good! :clap


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

New piece for a new customer!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, you're seriously talented, these are very good. Post something finished!! 
Shame it's photos and not scanned, but they look awesome anyway.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah I wish I could scan would be much better quality, I can't post most finished pieces cause I don't have the rights to since I don't own them


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

You're seriously good. How long have you been drawing?


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Since I can remember always been drawing things lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Your work is breathtaking. Keep it up! I especially love how you draw women.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow man, that is amazing! kudos on the women drawings!


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations on being inexplicably awesome at drawing!


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Damn dude you definitely got an amazing talent....keep it up and keep it posted


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Not a sketch, but the charcoal portrait that landed me 2nd last year.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Wow...I'm not really saying anything new here, but your talent is amazing. Seriously.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you all, More to come when I can be bothered


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Really good,.. was that one of Jessica Alba..?


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

DreamyDove said:


> Really good,.. was that one of Jessica Alba..?


Sure was! Good sign when people can recognise what you are drawing


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Bored at work today, Did this most awkward experience of my life is all I can say.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Zappa said:


> Not a sketch, but the charcoal portrait that landed me 2nd last year.


Very noiiiice.

Detailing face is still an issue for me so I've set a lot of time out to perfecting what I can at my current level. Has to be the eye on this charcoal sketch I like the most just purely as I find it impossible to go into that level of detail with charcoal. Its a medium that doesn't agree with me. Plus I always screw it up with accidental smudges


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, you're extremely talented. I love all the drawings you've posted, but especially the one of Dali and the old man.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zappa said:


> Well as it topic says I'm currently in the process of entering a major drawing competition In 3 months I can start my major piece and have 12 months to complete it I came second last year so hoping for first this year! so as warm up I do a 45 minute sketch every morning!
> 
> This mornings sketch, Salvador Dali - Charcoal.
> 
> ...


Wow! This picture has an amazing detail in it.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

You have such great talent!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you very much kind SaSers!


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

It's not easy to capture Dali's crazy expressions like you did. *waiting for more sketchs*


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Quick portrait I did at work after watching the movie, Hard to draw from a paused TV 










Fun tattoo I did some might enjoy, Sorry for the redness and what nots to fresh for good picture.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow man... just wow. The old guy is my favorite.. that sharp geometry and contrast just really makes it POP at you.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

That is fantastic! You have some real artistic ability. It looks very professional.


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you all kindly! I've actually run out of paper and quite sick so sketchs won't be coming in for a bit!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Been drunk for 3 days, no power this is as far as I got. Drawing while drinking doesn't mix.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

How did you learn to draw from a 3D perspective on a 2D medium? Did you use references or have you always been able to create depth easily?


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Really great stuff. I loved the Marilyn Monroe one.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

exobyte said:


> How did you learn to draw from a 3D perspective on a 2D medium? Did you use references or have you always been able to create depth easily?


I always think of a piece of paper like and empty universe, It's only the paper that's 2D not the drawing.

I had a hard time with depth for a while when I was younger, I learned that to have a great depth you need a couple of things. Strong contrasts, I always use true black and true white. I forget the actually name for this practice but I use the 3 shading principles, Fade in shading, Sharp edges and blur shading (this might be wrong I forget I'll look it up later) combined those 3 with contrasts gives you best results at 3d that I've found so far.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! The stark contrasts are dramatic and memorable. Is that called chiaroscuro or something? I really love that style.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> Wow! The stark contrasts are dramatic and memorable. Is that called chiaroscuro or something? I really love that style.


Yes! and thank you


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

the jessica alba one certainly made me take a good look, the others are great too.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

Zappa! This work is extraordinary! Please tell me, did you take any art classes?? Or is this raw talent...at it's finest I might add.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Smilesreplacewords said:


> Zappa! This work is extraordinary! Please tell me, did you take any art classes?? Or is this raw talent...at it's finest I might add.


Thank you! No I've never taken an art class, I used to teach some workshop type things tho


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Haven't posted something in a long time, Having artists block / being pissed off with anything I do isn't helping. But alas whipped this up this morning.









The Dude Abides.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You are really good. I especially like the one of the old man, very strong facial features. I am itching to pick up the pencil myself now. Have to leave in a bit though, maybe tonight. Forever procrastinating.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Really good stuff here. I have some artistic ability but I never had the patience or the real talent to get very far with it. I always wanted to ask someone who had the gift if they have a good memory or if they are looking at something when creating? I find my memory is usually my biggest problem.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd say my memory is just like anyone elses, It's pretty much impossible to draw an accurate drawing from memory, Good clear high resolution pictures are 100% needed for accurate representations. If I can't see it I can't put it in. Hope that answers your question! if not hit me up for more.

More drawings soonish.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Awesome ! :yay


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

NES said:


> Awesome ! :yay


<3


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Started this one this morning, Not happy with it at all. Abandoned.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Zappa said:


> Haven't posted something in a long time, Having artists block / being pissed off with anything I do isn't helping. But alas whipped this up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nw

Once again...your art is just awesome!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

All of these are great! I especially like the portrait of Dali.


----------

